# what is the correct CPT code for MRI IAC



## monicacoder (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello everyone , 
I need help to figure out what is the correct way to code and bill the MRI IAC ( internal Auditory Canal ) when I have both the MRI of brain and IAC's requested by the refering physician .
I have some documentation from AMA stating that if "two separate and distinct MRI studies are performed (brain and IACs) it would be apropriate to code brain twice with a modifier -59 appended to the second study" , but as we all know starting this year Medicare does only accept one 70553 the other will get denied . My question it is : is there anywhere a documentation regarding the billing of IAC's that I can use when billing/coding?. 
Thank you.


----------



## dsg862 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Billing two procedures in Radiology*

There are new rules for 2008, at least with medicare regarding regarding radiology diagnostis testing, technical component.  I'll look it up and report back


----------

